# Apples Bad for Dogs???



## bswain06 (Oct 1, 2007)

Are apples bad for dogs? I have 2 aussies


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

Apples are fine for dogs,as long as you don't let them eat the seeds.Apple seeds contain a very small trace amount of cyanide,humans can filter it out of their system if they ingest a few seeds here and there.Dogs however,cannot filter it from their system like humans do.Eventually it would build up to toxic levels if the seeds were eaten on a regular basis.


My dog love apples, and my old doxie would bend over backwards for a peice of apple.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Bend over backwards? That's a good trick for a Doxie  

We have a dwarf apple tree in our backyard and our last dog used to pick them herself. She primarily liked to play with them, but she'd eat one every now and then.


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes it was a task to teach him that one, hehehe


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

My dogs especially love apples and carrots for treats. They only get a few slices and it has never seemed to hurt them.


----------



## Maggie&Noah (Dec 18, 2007)

Mine LOVE apples. Especially Granny Smith. They're good for freshening their breath too...especially after eating cat poop.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

I've seen apples on the ingredient lists for plenty of foods. 

I love it when people tell me something's bad for dogs (latest one was potato) and it's something that can be found in premium foods.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

My vet (holistic) recommends apples for the dogs along with several other fruits. My guys get 1 a day - cored and cut up in their bowl.


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR (Sep 19, 2007)

My three love apples, carrots and bananas. Soo Ty also loves raw broccoli.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

You can also try cantalope, honeydew melon, mango, pineapple, cranberries, blueberries, pears and watermelon.

For veggies anything green. I usually give these guys Kale, broccoli, green beans, peas, and zucchini


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

How many seeds equal trouble? In Vermont we have a ton of old apple trees that drop apples everywhere. Cherokee eats one every now and then.


----------

